# Affichage intempestif de la barre de lecture



## sergio77210 (27 Septembre 2018)

bonjour,
Je viens à vous car j’ai un bug étrange qui survient de temps à autres lors des lectures des vidéos sur mon Apple TV

La barre d’etat qui indique le temps restant de la vidéo s’affiche quelques secondes et pourtant la télécommande n’est pas utilisée, il m’arrive même parfois que le son se coupe à se moment la

J’ai constaté sa sur Molotov et Netflix pour le moment 

Et vous ?


----------



## sergio77210 (16 Octobre 2018)

La réinitialisation via iTunes et résolu le bug 
A plus


----------

